# D&V for a week now......



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

To cut a long story short, our WHOLE family have suffered from gastroentiritis starting with A who was first sick last sunday. It then spiralled out of control and the rest of us were violently ill tue/wed and thu.    My youngest (a's twin sister) is still a wee bit sicky and has vomitted yesterday and today as well as the dodge nappies the other end.    My eldest is refusing to eat....

DP and I made a quick recovery but A, who got it first is STILL having major diarrhoea. It seeps out and up his nappy.  He eats well.

What can i do? None of my children are well just now, ive got 2 who are refusing to eat and its the 2 skinny ones, DS1 is 9 and doesnt weigh 3 stone yet, he is under weight. I cant get him to eat. he is a worry.

C is still randomly being sick and has bad nappies and A just has the bad nappies. 

Im constantly sterlising toys, furniture etc and am always washing my hands, kind of feeling Why Me


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

poor you, sounds like you've had a rough time, firstly your doing the right thing by all the hand washing etc make sure the children are using seperate towels and they are washed every time too, the child that has had D&V for the past week could probably do with a trip to the gp, make sure they are drinking extra fluid and you can only persevere with the foods and i'm sure their appetite will pick back up, you could also try getting them to drink some dioralyte to replace some of the electrolytes you loose with D&V

I hope your all better soon

Nic


----------

